# Colonial....Halifax, MA..



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..lots of Golden Retrievers ...plus some Lab friends  

Any news on the Open today? 

#4, 15, 29 ..37  Go "Ranger"! and "the" Lab , #5... "Tag"..

Thanks!


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

Call backs after first series.

1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,20,21,22,23,24,25,28,29,31,32,35,36,37,38,40,41,44


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

You have 15 listed twice - should that be 16?

Andy


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

Yes that should be 16.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Call Backs to the last series of the Derby:

1, 3, 6, 9, 10, 13, 15

Fourth series will start in the morning. Three nice set ups.

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Oh...GOOD  #'s 15, 29 & ..(drum roll....) #37 ..GO!! "Ranger" !! 8) 

and, of course, "the Lab"  .."Tag" ... !!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello All:

Doozy #15 run by Mark Mosher won the derby but I don't know any of the other placements.

Rex Bell and Preacher won the open, Banner/Mosher got second, Goldie/Mosher got 3rd, Judy Rasmussen got 4th place but not sure which dog but think it's Ranger, Lop/Mike Coutu got a RJ. Don't know Jams. This was second hand information. 

Out of 30 dogs that ran in qualifying, 16 got called back to the land blind and 8 got called back to the water blind. Seven dogs will be going to the water marks tomorrow morning. The dogs called back are 3, 5, 7, 8, 10, 13, 30.

Congratulations to Rex and Preacher. 

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> Judy Rasmussen got 4th place but not sure which dog but think it's Ranger


Paula!! Thanks for the update  Just a little excited here :!: 

POM POMS Away! ..for FC AFC Steeple Hill Ranger :!:  

Anything on the AM?..anybody??


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> > Rex Bell and Preacher won the open
> 
> 
> Wow...did he not just win an Open last weekend, too? What a great team..
> ...



Rex won a double header last week. They are on a roll!!!!!!

Paula


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Geez, saying Rex and Preacher are on a roll may be an understatement! :shock:


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

JBlack said:


> Geez, saying Rex and Preacher are on a roll may be an understatement! :shock:


You are right!!! An awesome team :!: 
P.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOOOOO Rex & Preacher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Katie


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st 37 Mike Couto /Lop
2nd 28 Duncan Christie/Dylan
3rd 15 Mike Coutu/Lb
4th 39 Gerald Bailey/Skooter
RJ 35 Judy Rasmuson/Will
Jams 11, 5

Q Results

1st 3 Mark Mosher/Pace
2nd 13 Elizabeth Wilson/Woody
3rd 8 Sally Ann Earl-costello/Ice
4th 10 Celeste Estevez/Suzy Q
RJ 7 Buck Shope/Ticket
Jams 5, 30


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO ELIZABETH AND WOODY AND SALLY ANN AND ICE!!!!
YEEHAW!!!!!!


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe this makes Woody AAQ. Way to go Elizabeth. 
Pat


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

*Go Fluffy Dogs*

Big congrads to my friend Elizabeth and Woody. Go red dogs.


Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

*Nice job!*

Very nice job on all the Qual handling...it was a difficult test. Everyone that finished should be very proud of their dogs!

Oh, and there were some very nice looking Goldens out there!!!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

*Good going Mike and Loppy for the win and for your third place with LB!!! 8) 8) 



Congratulations to Elizabeth for your second with Woody and to Celeste for your 4th place with Suzie in the Qualifying!!!! Also nice job to Pat & Hustle for your jam.
*   

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

"4th 39 Gerald Bailey/Skooter 
RJ 35 Judy Rasmuson/Will 
Jams 11, 5 "...


Congratulations! Amateur 4th...Gerry Bailey and.. 

Cedarpond's Skip Away *** "Skooter" !!!

RJ #35...35 AFC Emberain Good Will Hunting, "Will" and Judy Rasmuson

....and JAM, #11... Tag--You're It .."Tag" and Sue!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> WAY TO GO ELIZABETH AND WOODY AND SALLY ANN AND ICE!!!!
> YEEHAW!!!!!!


Congratulations!... in Qualifying...

First on the "Dark Side" :wink: .. to Sally Ann and... 
#8 North's Ice of Forest Dell, "Ice" 3rd!!!!  

Golden Retriever  , #13, 2nd !!!, Tiger Maple of Braevue, "Woody" and Elizabeth Wilson ..   .. borrowing Becky's ..."YEEHAW!!!!!!"  

.....and JAM! #5 Glenelm's Up The Pace CD .."Hustle" and Pat!!! Very Cool, Pat! 8) Congrats!!!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Open 4th....does anyone know if it is indeed Judy...and FC AFC Steeple Hill Ranger? ...would love to have a glass of wine if so  

Judy


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Judy, I can tell you with a HIGH degree of certainty that Judy got the Open 4th with Ranger!:wink: 

kg


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you!! ...such outstanding retrievers and handlers in this Open Stake. Judging must have been a pleasure..and an honor! 

..now, for that glass of wine regards!

Judy


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Judging must have been a pleasure..and an honor!


It _always_ is!  

kg


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

WAY TO GO Elizabeth!!!!!!!! 

congrats to Rex, Mike, and Doozy's owner, Steve Kurlansky! -paul


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Is judging really a pleasure??


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

If I couldn't find _some_ pleasure in it, I would never do it.

_Never_.

kg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

moscowitz said:


> Is judging really a pleasure??


...to be in the position to judge such talented, working retrievers...and their handlers that bring them to line would and should certainly be a pleasure... 

....indeed, an honor to do so...

Our judges should be shown great respect for the time they take.. to offer and judge challanging trials, Hunt or Field. ...and for their support and appreciation of the sport...and for the handlers and their retrievers that come to line before them, making such effort..at all levels. 

It is a pleasure to train and trial my Golden Retrievers..and I am honored by all they offer us...their companionship, their difficult training and willingness to try again, some disappointments, frustrations, too.. in the performance arena, the places they have taken us.. and the great friends that we have made through them...

...I find it all a great "pleasure"... and an honor to be owned by three such Golden Retrievers...

Had a glass of wine regards, 

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Pat & Hustle!!!!!!!!...

...& all the others who placed/jammed!

M


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I will say that while at the Colonial trial this past weekend, more people thanked me and my co-judge for giving up our weekend for them than I've ever had do so before. We really appreciated those comments. 

Combine that with no complaints about the testing, callbacks, or placements plus good weather and good help and you've got a pretty OUTSTANDING weekend!

No late flights and no lost luggage _either_ regards, :wink: 

kg


----------

